# 12/13 NML



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Last minute call, We(my buddy from Texas) going to hit riverbreeze in the morning and head out to fishing spots in the morning then hit JB's for lunch.

Who is going?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been wanting to head up that way, can you give me an idea how to get there, coming from the south?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I've been wanting to head up that way, can you give me an idea how to get there, coming from the south?


U can get on I-95 then head north about 1 hour and half until u pass HWY50, 406, 46 then u need to get off at 5A ramp from I-95 in scottsmoore then make a right. Head straight until u see a stop sign on U.S 1 then make a left and head north about 8 miles until u see a yellow flashing light in oakhill. Where the yellowflashing at, u will see kelly's bait and tackle on your right to get bait, drinks or whatever u want. Then head north on U.S 1 about 2 miles then u will see a riverbreeze state park sign on your right then make a right on this road. Then u have about 500 yard until u see a riverbreeze state park on your left where the public boat ramp is.

It going to be little wind in the morning but we are going to head north to pick a flats then drift south with topwater action.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds good to me Blake. What time do you plan on launching?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Sounds good to me Blake. What time do you plan on launching?


About 630-7am in the morning at the ramp.


----------

